# When asking for help with your tegu...



## Rhetoric (Sep 10, 2011)

I've seen things like this on other forums, I'm thinking if we add something like this to our forum it would greatly help us help you when you have questions regarding your tegu(s). When asking for help or advice on health issues it would be nice if you could answer the following... If someone can make a better version thats awesome too.

What kind of tegu do you have?
How old is your tegu?
How large is your tegu?
What is the sex of your tegu?
How long have you had your tegu?
Does your tegu brumate or hibernate?
What size enclosure do you have?
What kind of substrate is used?
What kind of UVB do you use (brand and coil vs bulb vs tube)?
What is the wattage of your bulb?
How old is your bulb?
How far away is the UVB?
Do you use a separate bulb for heat? What is the wattage?
What are the temps (basking and cool side)?
What do you use to measure the temps?
What is your humidity? What do you use to measure it?
What do you feed your tegu?
How often do you feed and what time do you feed (morning, afternoon, night)?
Do you use vitamin or calcium supplements? What brand(s)? How many days a week do you use each of them?
Does your tegu have regular BM's?
Have you gotten a vet check and fecal done?
Does your tegu share and enclosure with another tegu?


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

In addition, be honest about everything.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes please! We're not here to pass judgement, we just want to help you with your tegu! The more honest you are the better we can help.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 11, 2011)

That's an excellent list.


----------



## melissag38 (Sep 29, 2011)

my question is ours is about 2 yrs old and her eyes wont open, we have taken her outside two days in a row now and when she gets in the sun her eyes open wide and we got her a small mouse and she wont eat it... most of the time she is right after them but not now...HELP WHATS WRONG????


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 29, 2011)

_@ Melissa,..  welcome to the site, for help,...start a new thread and answer the questions posted._


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 29, 2011)

Can we make some sort of form like this that people could use for their posts? It'd save them (and, more importantly, their animals) a lot of time (and us, a lot of frustration from not having the necessary info to be of adequate assistance)?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 29, 2011)

I stickied it but thats about it. I wish it were easier to find!


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Sep 29, 2011)

Dale yeah. I thought about requesting something like this the other day. Definitely something people should make a copy/paste habit of.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 29, 2011)

What do you guys think might help make it more noticeable?


----------



## Dubya (Aug 10, 2012)

rhetoricx said:


> I've seen things like this on other forums, I'm thinking if we add something like this to our forum it would greatly help us help you when you have questions regarding your tegu(s). When asking for help or advice on health issues it would be nice if you could answer the following... If someone can make a better version thats awesome too.
> 
> What kind of tegu do you have?
> How old is your tegu?
> ...



That list should have its own perrnanent link on the front page of the forum.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 19, 2012)

Also, when asking for help from other tegutalk members, include your city and state on your profile. It will make it easier to help you rehome a pet or find a good local vet or someone to board your pet like was needed after hurricane Sandy. Hardly anyone does this.


----------



## chelvis (Nov 20, 2012)

That will help a lot! Even if they end up having to go to a vet they can print out there answer and it will save a lot of time at a vet as well.


----------



## micheala nattress (Aug 1, 2016)

I like the questions.my tagu is 4 years old . I have had him for les than a year. he is in a 8 foot viv by 2 foot by 4 foot he has uv and basking light. bedding is woodland bark which keeps him most and it is afoot deep so he can dig and hid. my problem is I can only get him to eat rats nothing ells. tried everthig people have told me to do. othere than that he is ok. lively no sores in mouth .had a shed which was normal .Any one have any idlers pleace and thank you.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 1, 2016)

Please don't take this as criticism of your effort, because you're quite correct, if all this information was supplied up front when someone was seeking help, it would definitely streamline the whole issue. However, it's doomed to failure. Not because it is a bad idea, but A)look at all the posts that are literally nothing more than asking the same question, over and over and over and over and over and over and over, and B)look how often we see, when someone has something wrong with their tegu, "all food is good/everything is proper temperature/etc.". It's the people asking for help that are the problem, and the overwhelming majority don't want to look through a search engine result before they ask they're question, it's easier for them to just ask before they try anything else.


----------



## Iron Soldier91 (Feb 7, 2019)

U wanting to have a Tegu and knowing the commitment and the risk that required from you are half the battle of becoming a proud owner of this amazing animal. The rest be open and ask honest question. You’ll learn as the Tegu grow with you. Love them and be patient. Goodluck


----------

